# Augusta, GA Gathering



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 26, 2013)

If your going to be around the Augusta GA area the weekend of Sept 27/28/29

Why not stop by and have some bbq and some friendship. This is a gathering from another forum. From what i understand Tim has talked to Jeff about this.

Last year the Gathering had a raffle table with donators like AMZNS, GrillGrates, Char-Broil just to name a few.

REK-TEK also brought their 3 grill trailer down so we could cook on the pellet grills.

I went last year and had a great time. There is a full working kitchen, large tables, chairs inside, Bunk house, showers.

For more info please message me.


----------

